# Versus Tau Crisis Suits



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Thirteen​*
They're big, can pack some mean weapons and are annoyingly maneuverable: Tau Crisis Battlesuits.

They're immensely customizable, but by far and away the most popular configurations for basic suits are "Fireknife" (Plasma Rifle, Missile Pod and Multi-Tracker) and the cheap, but lethal "Deathrain" (Twin-linked Missile Pod and usually a Targeting Array). Both can dish out a fair amount of shots, but the Fire Knife excels in close, while the Deathrain is more of a long range sniper.

No matter what the role and armament, however, all crisis suits tend to share in their exploitation of the Jump/Shoot/Jump ability of the Tau jetpack, darting out from behind cover, shooting then escaping safely back into concealment

So how do you deal with the hoppy little bastards?


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Well it depends often I:
Kill what I can see of the army then hide till they have to come into the open for objectives & kill them then,
Or shoot them with indirect fire,
Or Drop pod next to them,
Or Turbo boost into their faces with my whole bike army,
Or slew up behind cover in a rhino & pin them away from the objectives,
Or use assassins to get an assault on them,
Lots of ways really.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Nobody hides from my Earthshaker cannon. That SoB gun makes sure people play on my terms, enough said.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Daemon Flamers should do the trick, or a fast monstrous creature.


----------



## -xecutioner- (Dec 23, 2007)

roughriders and lascannons


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Generally, anything that moves faster than 6" a turn and knows how to use LOS blocking cover as well as they do.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

dark reapers eat crisis suit for tea. loads of ap3 shots i lost 2 squads
to them last week


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

Want to see swooping hawks and warp spiders pwn in an assault? Here is your chance!! First move into range with there 12 inch movement. Then fire at them(it will actually so something!!) Then charge and watch the carnage!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

A sideways hail of deep-striking Plasma fire usually knocks them over fairly quickly. I don't care how maneuverable you are, AP 2 does not play nice.

-Dirge


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

triumph is right when those pesky fools become a threat get to cover and give them earthshaker fire with nothing to shoot back at always works for me


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Any sort of Deep Striker can really make Crisis suits nervous, especially if said Deep Striker has enough firepower to cause a suit serious damage. A unit of Terminators is probably overkill, but something like a Tactical Squad in a Drop Pod, Swooping Hawks, Obliterator(s) or the like should scare the hopping bugger out of cover (if he isn't shot to death first) which gives the rest of your army a chance to finish the job.

Of course you could always just charge headlong across the battlefield with your Death Company in an effort to reach them, oftentimes drawing almost the entire Tau army's firepower in the process...


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

Hunting them down with a winged daemon prince tends to do the trick, as long as you hop between terrain and have enough patience for a good opportunity to present itself. If he doesnt actually kill them, he can usually keep them on the defensive long enough to render them mostly ineffective.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

For my witchhunters its always the callidus assassin deep striking in behind them and whatever piece of terrain they are hiding behind. She shoots with her neural shredder to kill any shield drones, then charges and eats they're face. 3 to hit 3 to wound no save at all. 

For my chaos its got to be the Demon prince. I once played a game where my enitre army got destroyed by tau but they just couldnt kill the DP. Also if there is lots of cover to hide behind raptors are pretty good too.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I have had real trouble against them with my Necrons. Are there any suggestions of what Necrons could use?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

DS a monolith. Or run a couple of wraiths up there. You could also try a lord with the Veil of Darkness.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

As Eldar, they have never really caused any trouble. Warp spiders deepstriking, or any tank, or my personal fav is using the harlequins ignore difficult terrain rule to charge straight through the forest the battlesuits are hiding behind. Yum.


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

well, as mentioned deepstrike is nice and units with long movement. 

as eldar as well, a nice way to deal with them is a falcon unloading some fire dragons/harlequins next to them

last game i used karandras and pathfinders just a bit closer so they can't hit him... well he just took care of his half army

also i had a farseer on jetbike with mindwar, he did some nice job as well


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I use either scouts iinfiltrating near them to assault, or As katie said throw the DC at them with a chaplain. they'd get fired at more than any other unit and surprisingly they survived! plus the reat of my army cut nito the other guys


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Easy to counter Jetpack infantry with your own jetpackers.

My Hawks and Warp Spiders excell at the task. I personally like the Hawks because I can bring Their pheonix lord. Of course I wouldnt use him against anything else but crisis suits ^^

Just use any form of speed to corner them and force them into assualt. Just dont let them lure you, If they start backing off, just break off of them and go for objectives.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I've had some success with using 5-man assault squads, vet sarge, power weapon, and 3 plasma pistols, not that cheap but can put in a hail of high ap shots before locking them in cc, dunno how that'll work with 5th edition though


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

personally I just lead a dread up to the cover hes hiding with jump pack marines behind and just jump them over once i reach him, he will probably move but thats all good as he can only go one way to avoid being nailed. alternatively some indirect fire pounding the crap out of the area with large blasts(like incendiary castellian missiles for DA ignoring his cover)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It would be great if you could DS Pariahs - lots of Gauss Blaster shots and a nice assault the following turn that ignore all saves. But because they are not Necron you can't VoD them


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I would use the plasma cannon from my dread until my diseased forces can close in to range and unleash plasma and melta doom. I keep the melta guns for big nasties, not just tanks.:laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

A devastator squad with at least 1 Plasma Cannon will take down anything that has legs. Eventually. Mine has 2. So twice the win.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

in 5th its easy, just shoot them, there is very little in the way of terrain to hide with now since area terrain is gone.

or assault them, take more infantry than you can shake a stick at and swarm the tau lines, always worked for me


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

too easy, daemon prince with wings or raptors. its always fun to see a tau player put some of these bad boys on the table and smirk and then see my raptors leaping after them rendering them useless. or to see their smile vanish when my winged daemon prince lands on top of it and tears it to pieces.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> too easy, daemon prince with wings or raptors. its always fun to see a tau player put some of these bad boys on the table and smirk and then see my raptors leaping after them rendering them useless. or to see their smile vanish when my winged daemon prince lands on top of it and tears it to pieces.


or both, remember what angron says " there is no such thing as overkill, but just-enough kill."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i usually have the raptors chase it into my daemon prince

"Look out Raptors! Run!" runs into daemon prince while looking back
"Grrrrr"
"Ah shit...":laugh:


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally I find that as soon as any threat unit gets close to become a threat the suits will start to kite.
Also, my particular Tau opponent will group units of battlesuits together with more than likely some Fire Warriors woven into his chosen defensive point.
With such emphasis on grouped units for strong fire bases I find indirect fire, barrage preferably comes into it's own.
If, however, your Tau player is foolish enough to leave his suits on a limb then any fast assault unit making use of terrain is viable really. 
Though remember these guys do knock out a coupls of S5s each in combat so tying them up with an ineffective combat unit to stop them shooting should only be used as a precursor to an assault unit moving in.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

grit teeth and bear it, they're not scoring and if there's more than 3 per 500 points that means that either the heavies or the troops are running exceptionally light (more than likely troops).
knocking out the transports and hammerheads are more vital areas of interest. after that it's usually a harrassment force that's left


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

For chaos a DP with wings or a unit of raptors with LC will kill em off real fast.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Since they keep hopping behind cover, I'd say use a Hive Guard. 2-6 st 8 shots that ignore cover will make them pop rather fast.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

For guard, I agree with whoever said that basilisks work. With a lucky shot, you can take out a whole squad of suits (or anything else for that matter) with them (which is why I always use 3 of them ).

With orks, I stop suits just as I stop everything else. Deffrolla them, then mop up whatever's left with my meganobz. Or just shoot them with a boomgun, that works too, although they're often behind cover.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

or just stare at them and they're legs will break, literally...


----------

